# Mmmmm..Morning Coffee



## MAC_Whore (Sep 28, 2008)

.......


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 28, 2008)

Poor Bat!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Poor Bat!_

 
I know!  What a horrible way to go.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 28, 2008)

More often than not I have more compassion form animals than humans. Sucks for both the woman and the bat. But I cannot imagine going out like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope the woman doesn't have a disease or rabies. All the best to her.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 28, 2008)

Death by coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't even stand it if a see a fly in the house I have to try to catch it  - let alone a _bat!

_Can you imagine not knowing if the bat had rabies...yuck!

Being a lover of coffee myself, I do get a little *Batty* when I drink too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know, that was bad


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 Death by coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Being a lover of coffee myself, I do get a little *Batty* when I drink too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know, that was bad_

 
Oh elegant - you had to go there????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










For the record, I am addicted to coffee.


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL I wonder what rbella would do if there was a bat in her house.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 28, 2008)

^^^put it with with her pink lizard friend


----------



## rbella (Sep 28, 2008)

^^^Oh my God.  I am f*cking freaking out.  That is the sickest, most disgusting, vile thing I have ever heard in my ENTIRE life.  I would DIE.  

We live near a bridge called the "bat bridge" and at around 8pm, every night, THOUSANDS of bats fly out from underneath the bridge to go haunt people and eat them.

Here's what I don't get.  
1. Why the hell my city built a platform right next to where the bats exit the bridge so you can risk your life to watch in wonderment as these freaky f*cking things fly off?
2. Why anyone would risk their life to watch these sick, nasty, rabies-carrying freaks of nature fly off in droves?
3. Why do I still live across the street from it?

Worst story I've ever heard.  I will not sleep.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 28, 2008)

Pretty damn sick!  I wonder if the coffee tasted the same, or had a little extra KICK??


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_
We live near a bridge called the "bat bridge" and at around 8pm, every night, THOUSANDS of bats fly out from underneath the bridge to go haunt people and eat them.
_

 
^^^ I think I watched that in a movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









you have me lmao!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 28, 2008)

Ummm, Rbella, my dad had a scorpian in his house once.  What does that do for ya?  Freaked me out.  

Ok, so on the topic of coffee, ladies, what's your morning poison?  Me, I can't live without Starbucks French Roast.

Oh, and I'd like to think I would notice the taste of bat in my coffee.  I would hope.


----------



## rbella (Sep 28, 2008)

Seriously, it is the grossest thing in the world.  You would think I'd move, but no.  I love where I live.  Like an idiot.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 28, 2008)

I start each day with a strong cup of Earl Grey Tea.  I then progress to a triple tall nonfat latte - I like more espresso than milk in my lattes.  And hold the bat, please.


----------



## rbella (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Ummm, Rbella, my dad had a scorpian in his house once.  What does that do for ya?  Freaked me out.  

Ok, so on the topic of coffee, ladies, what's your morning poison?  Me, I can't live without Starbucks French Roast.

Oh, and I'd like to think I would notice the taste of bat in my coffee.  I would hope._

 

I would have left the house until it was caught, removed or killed and the entire property was searched for other intruders.

My morning poison is love.  J/K.  It is a non-fat, macchiato.  Major kicks!!  Probably a little bat in there, too.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I would have left the house until it was caught, removed or killed and the entire property was searched for other intruders....._

 
The downside of certain areas in CA.  You may get to rock the pool in the backyard, but you occasionally get a side order of scorpian.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_...My morning poison is love.  ...._

 
.

OH.....me too!  But I also like rainbows, unicorns and world peace.  If none of those are available, I'll take French Roast.  

My tummy, butt and thighs thank God that I do not live conveniently close to a Starbucks.  We used to live 2 minutes from one, with two more five minutes down the road.  Then I got to work and there was one across the street.  I love their hot, steamy, frothy cups of crack.


----------



## rbella (Sep 28, 2008)

^^^Silly, World Peace is only available in the evenings.

My tummy, butt and thighs hate that I live so close to about 5 Starbucks.  For real, 2 are across the street from each other.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 28, 2008)

Sad for the bat and the woman alike. Yuck though! ewww.


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 28, 2008)

lol @ rbella, bat bridges.
Only rbella would live near a bat bridge.

and I feel you on the starbucks thing, I've switched to natural fruit smoothies every day instead of my starbucks fix. It was hard.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know Mac_Whore, that starbucks stuff is so strong I am not sure I would taste that extra something. Unless we are talking nonfat sugar free lattes, those make me happy inside.

Ugh, this story made my skin crawl.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 29, 2008)

We had a bat in my house a few years ago and then we couldnt find it. A few weeks later, my mom found it dead in a vase. Gross!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 29, 2008)

We use the Eight O'Clock Columbian whole beans & grind them fresh for every pot.  The nearest Starbucks is 30 min. away. yeah, I live in no-mans land.

Fridays has great tasting coffee too. Its made in a different kind of system made by Sarah Lee using a liquid coffee. Because its made that way, it taste the same with every cup. I wanted to buy one of the systems, but it was thousands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yep, signs of a true coffee lover

I even have to have a specific size coffee cup at home so it tastes the same with the amounts of cream & sugar. Dear God I need help


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 29, 2008)

Confession:  I ran out of coffee filters this a.m. and was in no mood to run up to the store, so I pulled a page of out of my days-in-university playbook.  That's right, I made a papertowel filter.  lol   How ghetto am I?

Note to self: Buy another gold coffee filter for emergencies.


----------



## rbella (Sep 29, 2008)

^^^Not that ghetto.  I ran out of toilet paper once and used a coffee filter.

This morning I had a cup of "Chock Full 'O Nuts" 100% Colombian coffee.  Bat-free.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Confession: I ran out of coffee filters this a.m. and was in no mood to run up to the store, so I pulled a page of out of my days-in-university playbook. That's right, I made a papertowel filter. lol How ghetto am I?

Note to self: Buy another gold coffee filter for emergencies._

 
Um, I've done this on numerous occasions.  Right down in the ghetto wit ya!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^Not that ghetto.  I ran out of toilet paper once and used a coffee filter...._

 
*Sends care package of Monistat Chaffing Gel*


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had my morning tea and am out the door on the way to the crackhouse, er, I mean Starbucks.


----------



## rbella (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_*Sends care package of Monistat Chaffing Gel*_

 
That is so sweet.  Just like a ho to know what to send a skank after wiping with a filter.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_That is so sweet.  Just like a ho to know what to send a skank after wiping with a filter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG!  MAC Ho just laughed her ass off, btw!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 29, 2008)

Bats are kind of neat creatures.

I had one fly into my head the other night, after I locked myself out of the house and went around back to see if the back door by chance was open (it was not) 

I didn't know I had a bat living under my backyard awning, It flew right at me and I was hit in the head ! scared the crap out of me!


----------



## rbella (Sep 29, 2008)

^^^Sweet Jesus, I would have died.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Bats are kind of neat creatures....._

 
I agree. They are very interesting.  I just like to look at them from a nice, safe distance or on film.


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 29, 2008)

ewwwww! like some of you have already mentioned, i'm sure you'd be able tell that your coffee tasted a little "off".. & before even pouring a cup wouldn't you notice the god awful smell of cooked bat brains?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_ewwwww! like some of you have already mentioned, i'm sure you'd be able tell that your coffee tasted a little "off".. & before even pouring a cup wouldn't you notice the god awful smell of cooked bat brains? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I mean, how tired was she?


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 29, 2008)

I drink at least a pot of coffee a day. Youd think afte 6 MONTHS of getting up before 8 with a baby i would have gotton used to it- nope. I literally drink coffee until like 11am... I will brew multiple pots of coffee-- and days i go to class i will spend a good $5 in coffees.. I dont my coffee hot so i get two and by the time i finish the first one the second is the just the way i like- YUMMY!!!!!

Okay I know this has nothing to do with the original topic (which is btw disgusting.) but i love coffee and i had to add my 2 cents.


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 30, 2008)

to add onto my last post. after two weeks without starbucks I realize Im going through a serious caffine withdrawl. three days of constant headaches. w t f. I hope that women doesnt have rabies... that'd be seriously terrible


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 30, 2008)

I just set my coffee maker to go on at 7am.  I will do a bat check in the morning lol


----------



## kimmy (Oct 1, 2008)

poor bat.

i like bats and i like coffee but i do not like dead bats in coffee.


----------



## rbella (Oct 1, 2008)

^^^that totally sounds like a Dr. Seuss line.  I love it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^that totally sounds like a Dr. Seuss line.  I love it._

 
What a coincedence.  I _always _have green eggs and ham with my bat coffee!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

awww...I really like bats...poor little guy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...I'm sooo happy that I always check my filter in the morning!! (hey you never know! lol) I'm always afraid a bug might have crawled in there at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p.s. I used to have a bat (I found bat babies!! Well just one, he had fallen from a nest I guess...anyway when he used to yawn..cutest thing ever...or maybe he was trying to bite me...either way it was the cutest thing ever..) Oh, and as for my morning posion I am in LOVE with Nordstrom's coffee, HOLY Sh%t(thank *god* I work at the mall..)...also, I love dunkin donuts but the service makes it not even worth it...I started buying DD coffee from publix so I don't have to deal with people F-ing my order up, or F-ing me up for that matter...lol


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 1, 2008)

i only drink coffee when i mix it with hot cocoa.its so yummy! and it smells way good lol

my mother lost her mind when i was like 1 and she dressed me as a lil bat for halloween. there i was this cute lil baby and she takes a black costume makeup pencil and draws two hideous thick black super-angled eyebrows on me!lol

like what in the hell was that suppose to do?i hate those pictures.haha


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^Silly, World Peace is only available in the evenings.

My tummy, butt and thighs hate that I live so close to about 5 Starbucks.  For real, 2 are across the street from each other._

 
isn't that ridiculous- when I lived in Michigan there were 3 at one street intersection- 2 in the same parking lot- one was by the road, one was in the grocery store, and the opposite side of the street there was one in Barnes & Noble!  A bit excessive....


----------



## jenavii (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I know! What a horrible way to go._

 
Complete agree!!! 

Hope she doesnt have rabbies!


----------



## jenavii (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_isn't that ridiculous- when I lived in Michigan there were 3 at one street intersection- 2 in the same parking lot- one was by the road, one was in the grocery store, and the opposite side of the street there was one in Barnes & Noble! A bit excessive...._

 

In one of my bussines classes last year my teacher joked that Starbucks was going for world domination... could be true ... Lol

Also, I heard starbucks I privately owned, as in not a franchise. If so, someones crazy rich.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, feel free to throw stones at me, but I hate Starbucks coffee.  I think they overroast their beans.

*ducks and covers*


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Ok, feel free to throw stones at me, but I hate Starbucks coffee. I think they overroast their beans.

*ducks and covers*_

 
I agrreeee....


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 2, 2008)

^ I agree. And I hate their business practices. *backs away slowly before the stones start to fly*


----------



## rbella (Oct 2, 2008)

As long as it gives me my morning jitters, I'm happy to drink it.  I don't care what it is.  I might even include the bat on that.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 2, 2008)

Starbucks is the Borg of the coffeehouse world - "resistance is futile."

I know I've been assimillated.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Rbella, I could give you a tingly-warm-nervous feeling in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And it wouldn't cost 5 million dollars!


----------



## rbella (Oct 2, 2008)

^^^bring it on, baby.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 2, 2008)

^^^
I hope Randy Rose doesn't beat me to it!


----------



## rbella (Oct 2, 2008)

Randy only likes boys.  Rbella can't measure up.  Literally.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 2, 2008)

lmao you girls crack me up!


----------

